
Uber is dependent on fulltime drivers but can't afford to pay them like employee - donsupreme
https://www.businessinsider.com/uber-lyft-ab5-fight-reveals-dependence-full-time-drivers-2020-8
======
esarbe
So, Uber's business model only works by exploiting the workers by denying them
the benefits that an actual employee would have?

Sounds like all the courts deciding that Uber's drivers should be classified
as employees got it right then.

------
badhabit
pass the tax & expenses to customer

they'll become taxi company (without obtaining medallion)

~~~
ViViDboarder
Why do you say they’ll become a taxi company? Maybe, I’m not sure what the
distinction is.

Frankly, they could afford to raise their prices. They, through their apps,
offer an improved experience compared to traditional taxis. It doesn’t need to
be cheaper than them as well. I’d pay more happily.

------
fithisux
It is simple. They should close. This business model does not work. This is
capitalism.

